# ED Which Countries Allow Donor Contact?



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello,
I am very unsure how to word my question,
We want to try ED and would like to go to a country that allows us to know who our donor is.
If we were lucky enough to get pregnant at some stage would like to tell our child.
I know the UK has changed its rules, but we don't have enough time left for a try here, also believe that SA and America allow contact but these are really expensive options, (feels wrong to mention cost but after two failed UK IVF attempts the bank of Cazacan is well and truly empty!)
Is there an European destination that allows this?
Thank you 
X C


----------



## carok (May 24, 2005)

C.  I know for sure that all of the Spanish clinics use anonymous donors, with no possibility of any contact and only basic info. I am almost certain all the Eastern European clinics are anonymous also, but they do give more background info than Spain..  As you say, the US is quite expensive, but I always believed SA was a lot less expensive.    BTW, a friend of mine did a shared donor cycle in New York and it cost USD18,000, very similar costs to Spain.  It's such a difficult decision moving to donor and knowing the implications of having no background information for your child, unfortunately the changed rules in the UK means that donors are more scarce now than ever before.  Good luck,  I hope someone else can give you more info.


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

I would have to ditto what carok said- much of the rest of Europe seems to have anonymous donor rules- too bad they do not let donors and recepients make this choice for themselves but seems that is what our governments have decided is best for us!      

bonnie / b123


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi
Some countries in Europe have, like the UK, ended anonymity for sperm donors.  Unfortunately egg donation is not legal in all of them.  The ones that have identifiable sperm donors are Austria, Iceland, Sweden, Switzerland and the Netherlands.  
It is only in SOME places in S.Africa and USA that identifiable donors are available.  There is no legislation about this in either country so each clinic/agency operates according to it's own rules.  S.Africa does seem to be good value for money and even if donors are not identifiable a large amount of information about them is available.
Best of luck with your quest
Olivia


----------

